# Formatting external hard drive as FAT32



## Viro (Sep 5, 2004)

I've got an external hard drive connected to my USB2 port. How do I format it using the FAT32 format so that it can be read by Windows and Linux machines? Disk Utility only supports HFS+ and UFS.


----------



## bobw (Sep 5, 2004)

Format it on a PC.


----------



## Viro (Sep 5, 2004)

I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that. Ah well, guess I'll use it on my PC then.


----------



## bobw (Sep 5, 2004)

Once you format it on the PC, the Mac will recognize it.


----------

